# Jeremy Pickles



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

Here are a couple pics I got at our first handling session 
I'm in love already :dance:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw he is lovely. such an inquisitive face


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww he is a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## *Camelia* (May 12, 2011)

More baby hoglets how fab, just looked at another thread with baby's aswell!
Just gorgeous!


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

What a little darling kaz xxxxxx


----------

